# I live in a VERY hilly area, what kind of motor would I need



## Irishman24 (Sep 13, 2008)

like the title says I live in a very hilly area and and when you guys start talking about more than Volts, Amps, and Watts I become lost so I'd be really happy if you could just tell me what kinda motor I'd need
(I'd like to be able to go at least 60mph)


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Irishman24 said:


> like the title says I live in a very hilly area and and when you guys start talking about more than Volts, Amps, and Watts I become lost so I'd be really happy if you could just tell me what kinda motor I'd need
> (I'd like to be able to go at least 60mph)


We'll need a few more details before we can give you an estimate. What kind of vehicle are you planning on converting? What's your target range? How about batteries - Lead Acid or Lithiums? (If you need 1000 pounds of Lead Acid to reach your range - that will greatly effect performance up hills.)


----------



## Irishman24 (Sep 13, 2008)

lead acid batteries for sure
some oldish used sedan (not too sure on specifics yet but I prefer Japaneese and German cars)
35-45 mile range

by the way do you have some calculator/formula where you just plug in these numbers to find out this kinda stuff cause I could then just go there instead of troubling you guys

thanks


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Irishman24 said:


> lead acid batteries for sure
> some oldish used sedan (not too sure on specifics yet but I prefer Japaneese and German cars)
> 35-45 mile range
> 
> ...


Actually, there is a calculator... http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/ 
Play around with it a bit then let us know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Irishman24 (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks a bunch


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

After seeing the replys, I Just HAD to chime in here..

U should be thinking in terms of the motor/controller combination.
Not just in terms of the motor. Hills, no matter what battery type used, will pull LOTS of current. Current = heat. It depends on how steep your hill is and how high it is and how fast U want to climb the hill. With gearing U can get anything up a hill. It's just the question of how fast U want to do it 
I sold my small 87AccordEV with a curtis 1221 controller and prestolite 4001 to a guy with a "big hill". He told me he burned up the controller the first time he tried to climb the hill. He was a newbieEVer, and I had expressed doubts when he mentioned his hill before he bought the EV. Going down was easy Heh heh! LOL! 
Presently, I run a curtis 1231C in a 4000lb 4-door vehicle with 108V of lead floodies and a large GE motor. Overpasses tax my batteries as I can pull over 500A+ climbing from a dead stop. I do not run any cooling fins, fans, or water jackets on my curtis. It is a very efficent MOSFET controller. Remember: going down is the easy part


----------

